# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  My water frogs

## Wammy

I have 2 water frogs. Lately one of them have been latching itself to the back of the other. I am wondering is this a way of breading ? It does this every once in a while. Any idea ???

----------


## LadyAquarius

It certainly sounds like it could be breeding behavior. What type of water frog do you have?

----------


## Tongue Flicker

It could be one of two things:

Water is too deep or Amplexus (mating embrace)

Do take note even two males will try to latch on each other's back and may appear as if they're fighting but no harm can actually happen.

----------


## LadyAquarius

> It could be one of two things:
> 
> Water is too deep or Amplexus (mating embrace)
> 
> Do take note even two males will try to latch on each other's back and may appear as if they're fighting but no harm can actually happen.


Very good point!

----------


## Wammy

> It certainly sounds like it could be breeding behavior. What type of water frog do you have?


When I purchased them I was told they were African water frog's.

----------


## LadyAquarius

> When I purchased them I was told they were African water frog's.


Okay,  so they must be african clawed frogs, or ACF. I have one of them too.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## amphib

Ya there just mating African Clawed Frogs or Xenopus Laevis but are also called Water Frogs,. My male tries but the female just isn't into him. Back when I had a male in with him he tried the same with him, but that was only once but it does happen none of the less .and is completely fine. so if it is two male you can see if they hay nupital pads on there forelimbs to check their sex or for a cloaca in between the frogs legs if it is a female (nupital= Male Cloaca=Female). Also if you hear a strange noise coming from the tank it may just be them croaking. My frogs are doing it as I type. Its hard to describe it but if you just type into youtube croaking African Clawed Frogs youll find it no problem. :Frog Smile:

----------

